# Prozac?



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Did anyone else get an awful headache when they started Prozac? I am dying here!Laurie


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

When I first started taking lexapro, I had a terrible headache for several days. I know its not the same drug, but a member of the same class of AD's. I hope it lessens for you.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi there, i also take lexapro (called cipralex here in the UK) but never got headaches. however, i did get horrible nausea and went toally off food for a few days - i had to force myself to eat so i wouldnt feel dizzy.


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Vicky19,How do you like lexapro? What dosage are you on? I really like it so far, I've taken it for about 3 months now, and am at 10 mg a day.Take Care


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I didn't have a single problem with Prozac except I felt tired. But, that's not unusual for me


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i've only been taking lexapro now for 15 days and have seen a little improvement. i take 10 mg a day. i read somewhere that there isnt much difference between the results of taking 20mg to taking 10mg a day so im sticking with 10mg! how did lexapro help you? my doctor said it can be really effective. im taking it to help with the tummy pain i get all day every day and the D too and of course, the anxiety i have got now from all of this.


----------

